# Cab Builders?



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Any cab builders left around here? Thinking about plopping my Pro Jr into a 1x12 cab but would like to avoid the stupid shipping costs from the USA. Mojo makes a really nice 1x12 Tweed Cab for a Pro Jr but by the time I factor in the US dollar and shipping it would cost me more than the amp


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Dr. Dan out of NS makes some nice stuff! Check him out on FB, he just built a nice blues breaker style cab for a friend of mine.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Derrick Bell in Belleville, ON

Try looking him up on Facebook (AFAIK)

@Hamstrung might have his contact info.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Derrick Bell in Belleville, ON
> 
> Try looking him up on Facebook (AFAIK)
> 
> @Hamstrung might have his contact info.


I don't do Facebook anymore so if anyone has contact info it would be appreciated. Saxon seems to have shut down.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Tons of people across Canada building cabs. Here's another one to add to the mix:
Screamin Custom Guitar Cabinets


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

davetcan said:


> I don't do Facebook anymore so if anyone has contact info it would be appreciated. Saxon seems to have shut down.


[email protected]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Derrick Bell in Belleville, ON
> 
> Try looking him up on Facebook (AFAIK)
> 
> @Hamstrung might have his contact info.


His email is [email protected]
He does great work at fair prices!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Tons of people across Canada building cabs. Here's another one to add to the mix:
> Screamin Custom Guitar Cabinets


Hmm, he has a narrow Panel Deluxe that might just be a good fit.

Screamin Custom Guitar Cabinets


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Another vote for Derrick Bell


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've dropped Derrick and email. Fingers crossed.

Thanks for all of the feedback!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Any cab builders left around here? Thinking about plopping my Pro Jr into a 1x12 cab but would like to avoid the stupid shipping costs from the USA. Mojo makes a really nice 1x12 Tweed Cab for a Pro Jr but by the time I factor in the US dollar and shipping it would cost me more than the amp


these guys seem to run kijiji ads regularly and looks like they are in Oshawa..
Might be worth a contact.
G.
Vintage Fender Style Guitar Amp Cabinets | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> these guys seem to run kijiji ads regularly and looks like they are in Oshawa..
> Might be worth a contact.
> G.
> Vintage Fender Style Guitar Amp Cabinets | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


Yep, it's "Screaming Cabinets", that's the one I pictured up above. I'll wait to see if Mr. Bell gets back to me and if not I'll give them a call.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> these guys seem to run kijiji ads regularly and looks like they are in Oshawa..
> Might be worth a contact.
> G.
> Vintage Fender Style Guitar Amp Cabinets | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


Same as previously mentioned... www.screamincabinets.com

Edit: Dave and I were typing at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2017)

Have you considered looking for an empty cab on 'jiji?
Someone here may have one?
or I guess that you have specific specs in mind?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Have you considered looking for an empty cab on 'jiji?
> Someone here may have one?
> or I guess that you have specific specs in mind?


Outside of the fact i want a 1x12 the only other requirement would be the correct cut out for the controls. Not sure if i could find a used cab that would meet those requirements. The cab would also need to be larger than the stock cab, it needs a bit of room to breathe


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2017)

Doh!
I misunderstood your original quest. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well Mr Bell isn't checking or not responding to emails so I'll try the Screamincabinets guy


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's what I liked about my Valvetrain Tallboy, the larger cab with the 12" speaker.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sean at screamincabinets got back to me right away. I'll get him to put something together for me when we get back from NYC in a couple of weeks. Seems like a great guy and has been at the Burlington guitar show before.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

@Jimmy_D builds good stuff. And he's local.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Call Derrick at *613-394-1793*


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I told Sean I'd order one in a couple of weeks and that's what I'll do as long as he holds his quoted price. Once I commit I like to follow through


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Derrick built me a killer 2061CX (Marshall slant 212) for a VERY reasonable price. AFAIK he actually builds Dr. Dan's stuff.


----------



## Tony65x55 (Mar 7, 2012)

davetcan said:


> Well Mr Bell isn't checking or not responding to emails so I'll try the Screamincabinets guy


Derrick has recently changed his email address to:

[email protected]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just an update to eat my words from above. I'd actually decided to drop the project due to the price of the cabs that were quoted to me, that was until Derrick and I finally touched base last week. The above email posted by @Tony65x55 is the correct one and you can see the outcome here.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ncd-finally.178993/


----------

